# startup check



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

Says I am logged in, I replied to the email, well on to my question and hope i can find the reply for this question. Not sure where to start but, I downloaded the http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/ 
and following instructions i seen as follows:
Download to any folder or your desktop 
Unzip the zipfile 
Double click the exe file 
go to Edit - select all - copy - and paste the results in a new post here 
but I am wondering why I needed this download? But I seen it on a few other posts so thought i may as well do it. What didnt work was when i went to "unzip" it with the unzip wizard located in a folder within "my documents" labled "All Shortcuts" which contains all shortcuts and their folders normally located in Start/Programs/____ and in the quick launch bar it said ini file not found or not present 1 or the other. So that also disallows me to select anything other that opening it and getting everything..... which is what I did. should I display all of this info? I shall check back after while for a responce, then i will go for more important question's. Thanks! 
And please dont ask or request anything pertaining to spybot, adware, virus check, spyware and etc... thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've split you into your own thread. I've replied again to your email. If you have any more problems, please let me know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

StartupList report, 2/27/2003, 2:09:54 AM
StartupList version: 1.51
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TD_0003.DIR\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.50 SP1 (5.50.4522.1800)
* Using default options
==================================================
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TD_0003.DIR\STARTUPLIST.EXE
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
Delay = C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
hpsysdrv = c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
PCHealth = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
WorksFUD = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
Microsoft Works Portfolio = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
QuickTime Task = "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*StateMgr = C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
Keyboard Manager = c:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
SSDPSRV = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
--------------------------------------------------
C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 12/2/2003, 2:28:30)
[rename]
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\crypt32.dll=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\crypt32.001
--------------------------------------------------
C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:
SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
SET COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND
SET PROMPT=$p$g
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
--------------------------------------------------
C:\WINDOWS\WINSTART.BAT listing:
C:\WINDOWS\tmpcpyis.bat
--------------------------------------------------
Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Tune-up Application Start.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job
PCHealth Scheduler for Data Collection.job
--------------------------------------------------
Enumerating Download Program Files:
[HeartbeatCtl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\CONFLICT.5\HRTBEAT.OCX
CODEBASE = http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37648.313275463
[RdxIE Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RDXIE.DLL
CODEBASE = http://207.188.7.150/200b2564f786600be006/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 4,431 bytes
Report generated in 0.127 seconds
Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

xcks 

I'm not sure what your question is ?

You ask "why should you download startup list and post the results"

The answer to this is that in certain circustances the "list" may help us to diagnose the cause of a problem

steam


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

steam, I've been working with xcks......I don't have the experience to know what to look for......anything there look suspicious?


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi Candy

Nope nothing suspicious

steam


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

TY 4 your reply. I ran this to see if there is anything that looks wrong to anyone? Actually Ive been haveing a problem with pretty much everything. Windows ME being my 1st computer ever has been quite an experiance. For starters did you read where it stated that unzipwizard ini file was missing/not found. does this need repaired? If so how do I do that? Below is several problems but not even close to all of the problems Ive had with this computer and I believe almost all of it has been fixed about as well as it was when it left the factory. lol Not for s... (sorry) 
Since Jan 1, 2003 I have been haveing problems at Yahoo Pool. Example: When playing a game and as soon as the 8 ball is made it boots me all the way to the main page, (Window 1) so the table is gone, (Window 3) and the lobby area/selected room (Window 2) is blank as if I just got there and at that point I just close it (2) because its never going to reload. And if I was to minimize the main page (1) and right click on anything or left click on anything (example: my computer) I get error message "you do not have enough free memory to run this program" or acess denied you do not have permission to view ... I dont recall the last part of that one. Anyhow I have spent more time trying to fix stuff of this computer than I have enjoying it. I can post alot of saved emails of errors that I have done but most of them are gone or fixed I hope. As of the last week or 2 I have had very few problems (I think yahoo may have finally stopped pushing this problem off to the side and resolved part of the advertizement issues) So as a result of many weeks of work I have disabled many programs, wiped out alot of start up commands, tried doing a clean boot on several occasions, 1 error on a clean boot was:
The system is dangerously low in recources would you like to terminate the following application Rundll32 
yes no cancel the 1st time I picked no or cancel but it was still froze so i pressed reset button and 2nd time I tried it I said yes and seems to me like I had to reset again it was still froze up. I have sucessfully done at least 3 clean boots in the last couple of weeks, and the futherst i am capable of restoreing to is 2-1-2003 as I finally got rid of Norton Antivirus (they finally made a cleaner for it) What a nightmare that was since my system is/was McAfee. That one still burns me just mentioning it. And along with spyware, housecall, reg cleaner, norton cleaner, deleteing start up commands, renameing loadqm to loadqm.exe.old, eleminateing backweb, adaptec direct cd, disableing system restore, moving all start up icons in start up task bar to a differnt folder, restoreing windows with the system recovery cd's 2, application cd 1, disableing best I could works & money 2000, repairing internet explorer, makeing a floppy (1 floppy) in the control pannel add/remove startup disc/create disc, only to have that [email protected]#% backweb come back again, plus system restore was unsucessful restoreing to any point, FAT32, kerndel errors, spool errors, BWFiles.dll, JSWinbombA virsus, JSNoCloseA virus, JS.Exception.Exploit virus, shark??? virus, Invalid Page Fault in Windows, ES Fault log(that I just happend to come across and tried to report to microsoft who wanted $35 for reporting it but wasnt intrested because it was a HP responsibility issue, me not makeing the 1st manual restore point even though i was lead to believe it was doing fine for the 2 years or so it has been stateing that a ck point was created but it just wasnt valid, add/remove msn messenger 4.6 about 6 times, and about 3000 other things i could mention about this "fine piece of equipment" pffft. 
How about we do this for a question. Do i need to fix the unzipwizard?
I have done Memory checks and I keep an eye on what is useing up my recources, and i can and cant agree with several sites that stated that loadqm was a recource hog and was 1 of the worst behaved programs ever. And to eliminate it, personally thats fine with me i hate msn messenger with a passion as well as all their spam mail and daily problems, but i do play spades there on a daily basis and i do have the 7.0 version that has not worked since I renamed loadqm, I did somehow come back but i re-killed it correctlly the 2nd time. Aside from it being a major cause of booting/lagging/errors and etc. I only noticed it useing like 3-6 % when I checked it @ My computer/properties/preformance. Back to memory checking. I was told that the memory problem that is most important or the smallest is ...... (I forgot the name of it) 
I was told to check it a few weeeks ago and report back to this computer person my relitive had been useing but he left and I dont recall which type of memory he called it. My guess is the System Recources Availability = 64KB Regardless of Memory Amount Installed, I do recall i was only going to find this in the MS-DOS Prompt and to type MEM /? and go from there. I have these results from MS-DOS I have not taken the time to put them on yet because as slow as i type/poke keys and going round and round with the "you are logged in" please register to post, back and forth email's, me looking for another person that was "online" for help for over 3 hours (and thank you very much for your help AcaCandy for getting that strightened out!!) I am calling it quits to check emails as i hear it calling while i was doing this up to this point, maybe that info is in the report? and thank all of you in advance. Sorry if i vented a bit. But I didnt sign up for all Ive recieved as a buyer. I just use this comp to play games and surf with. Im a former webtv idiot. lol


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

CLOSING per thread starters request


----------

